# My new vivs settings



## thorrshamri (Jul 4, 2006)

*Sorry for the quality of the pics,We could only get our neighbour's webcam.Nevertheless hope you will enjoy them and post comments .*



*Tropical viv for a breeding pair of Uroplatus henkeli (Henkel leaf-tail geckos):*







*Viv of my breeding crested geckos trio :*





*Royal pythons' den :*



*Viv for leo geckos and Pachydactylus:*


----------



## thorrshamri (Jul 4, 2006)

The leaf-tail viv has 2 platforms,one made out of a half trunk of cork bark oak with a piece of cork bark pannel nailed on it,there's a small fountain on it;the second platform is used for the pot of a Ficus plant.The large plant with green and yellow leaves is _Scindapsus aureus_.A coconut shell forced into a small cork bark oak trunk makes a pot for the bromeliad.Computer vents are connected to a thermostat to prevent overheating .The bulb is a 40W Night Glo from Hagen,only used when the room temperatures are around 20-22°C.There are thich lianas and branches too.

As for the crested gecko viv,I think I'll change the plant in the middle for a more bushy one,if possible with thin twigs.

So what do you think?


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

I will be honest with you, i don't like that cresteds viv, it looks abit of a mess :lol: The leo's viv looks ok, i like the background


----------



## thorrshamri (Jul 4, 2006)

No other opinion?


----------



## 16-BIT (Apr 17, 2006)

i need to do that cooling fan thermostatd shabang, can egt the part to make it for about 10 pounds.


----------



## amanda75 (May 23, 2006)

All very natural looking with the planting and lots of hideyholes - I bet your lizards love it in there!! But I can see what AnthonyY means about the Crested's house... not as green and pretty as the leaf-tailed's.


----------



## Ach (Jul 20, 2006)

Not seen an awful lot of setups etc since i joined but they do look good. Like mentioned the Crested ones are good but lack the quality to look at. Probably very nice to live in i'm sure though 

As for branches etc i wanted to ask, what sort of wood do you's use and where from? I have a few branched/tree stumps etc from doing my garden last year. Are they good enough? Was more incase of infection etc, do you need to soak or wash or do anything particualr with them before putting them into?


----------



## thorrshamri (Jul 4, 2006)

Before using branches I must point out all coniferes like cedar is toxic,beech and chestnut tree too.Use apple tree,pear tree,cherry tree,plum tree wood,or hazelnut tree.

All branches are bleached then rinsed off and dried out in the oven.


----------



## Ach (Jul 20, 2006)

Ok well i have several wash type techniques available at work and large ovens so that's not a problem. Thanks alot on wood tips will sort that out asap. Gotta work slightly on missus for a few more days till she cracks and lets me have one. Then gonna start making a home ready to buy


----------



## Furless-Friends (Apr 7, 2006)

The crested tank is a little overcrowded for my liking....how do you see the animals at all?

DO like the leo background though


----------



## thorrshamri (Jul 4, 2006)

Cresties always come out when it's dark.They love to sit on the neon tube and to hang by the tail to the tiny bonsai branches.I have no problem watching them in the evenings,and hiding places are essential during the day. :wink:


----------



## manda (Mar 18, 2005)

well i think they all look great  
manda xx


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

me too actually.
Dean


----------



## thorrshamri (Jul 4, 2006)

thanks everyone


----------



## leila (Jul 26, 2006)

I think they look lovely and I am sure your lizards like them too!


----------



## thorrshamri (Jul 4, 2006)

Thanks Littlelinnies :wink:


----------

